# ADA Mini-M: S+ CRS Journal (Updated 1-11-09)



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well no major changes, just waiting and hoping that the hc will stay rooted and hopefully start spreading. Currently I have not started the weekly flourish supplement. For now i think the eco-complete should be good enough as far as nutrients, and i wont have to worry about algae.

Im going to make another trip to target, i dont think i was looking in the right section of the store. Will post pics of the new stand when i get it.

First Picture as of 12-25-09:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

In an uncycled tank don't expect those shrimp to last long. Also not supporting the tnak on all 4 corners properly is asking for a broken tank.

Craig


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Filter media in power-head and substrate is all well established from the 5 gallon they have been in for the past month.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

lilsoccakid74 said:


> Filter media in power-head and substrate is all well established from the 5 gallon they have been in for the past month.


Still watch and test for a Mini Cycle as they happen alot from moving from one tank to another. 

Craig


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

The tank will look great but I also think you should slow down a little. In new tanks cycles can and generally will occur when they're set up even small cycles can harm shrimp.

In my experience Yellow shrimp are a bit more sensitive than their other relatives as well.

Also, Why are you sitting your super duper expensive tank on something that is smaller than it? You're going to have a wet floor and dead shrimp soon. 

-Andrew


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

I am going to try to buy a new stand tonight for it, and I'm familiar with cycling fish-tanks so im keeping a close eye on the shrimp.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Buy the stand like the one I have for my Mini M. Many people have bought the same stand has mines. They have it at target for 39.99 I think.


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Just got back from target, had no luck finding a stand, going have to keep looking. In the meantime i'm going to place it under something big enough to support all its corners.

The shrimp are all doing very well in the new tank, water parameters are all looking good as well. 

Any suggestions as far as aquascaping?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

You need some expensive ADA Lily pipes, some costly ADA Aquasoil, also a $200 ADA light on that to complete the ada look.

Just kidding.

I think bigger rocks would be nice. And more pronounced edges would be nice too.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

nice, is that one of those football lockers you are using for a stand? I still have mine that ive had since like '95, its classic.


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Kayen- I agree. I have to do a better job with adding water, since I'm somewhat responsible for the less pronounced cliff. Im going to try to reshape it soon.

Zeldar- Nice profile pic. And yes its a dallas cowboys locker ive had in my room since i was a kid. looks like its going to be replaced very soon, although it is a classic.


----------



## Primetime Rob (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks sick. You should photograph again now that the dust has settled.


----------



## -kenny- (Mar 25, 2009)

The Target stand is in the closet shelving area of the store.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

yessss, mine is also a cowboys locker filled with those old starting lineup figures.


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well no major changes, just waiting and hoping that the hc will stay rooted and hopefully start spreading. Currently I have not started the weekly flourish supplement. For now i think the eco-complete should be good enough as far as nutrients, and i wont have to worry about algae.

Im going to make another trip to target, i dont think i was looking in the right section of the store. Will post pics of the new stand when i get it.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

i'm sure the HC will start spreading within a week. I love the yellow shrimp. I'm thinking about getting some later on for my 5g tank. hehe
keep us posted.


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well on my second attempt to find the stand that has been suggested, I was successful. Just finished setting it up, and am messing around with the 'scape a little bit. With this stand being taller than the stand with the light, I am now able to get the light about 2 inches from the water, which makes the tank much much brighter. Will try to get some pictures posted tonight


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Sounds like you won't have 5 panes of glass and a bunch of water on the floor!

Lets see your new pictures.

-Andrew


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Finally putting up pictures of the new stand. Also took some pictures of the shrimp and the aqua scape. Any comments/suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That stand is very cool! I should consider one for my mini m


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

thank you. The stand is on sale at target for $34.99. Ill show you the great storage that was inside with my next set of pics.


----------



## Primetime Rob (Jul 24, 2009)

Any more berried females?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice stand!:thumbsup:


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Primetime Rob- Yes I found another berried shrimp today.

ddtran46-Thanks for suggesting the stand!


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Found a few very tiny yellow shrimp today! Also have two other berried shrimp. Will post pictures sometime today


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

Cool tank and stand. I think you should still get a cushion placed under your tank to protect your precious one. A garden mat, styrophor o anything that can cushion your tank against your stand. You are winning with your yellowsroud:


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting 4fihmi. I was thinking the same thing, and hope to find something nice to put under the tank soon. And I am very happy with my yellow shrimp's growth. I am also breeding these with my brothers yellow shrimp.

Heres his tank:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...91994-robs-20-gallon-long-journal-advice.html

We are hoping to get good genetic diversity by choosing two different sellers shrimp. If all goes well, after our populations grow we will post some for sale in the Swap and Shop.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

For what it is worth, I use a material that is used for under workout equipment. Can buy it in rolls at Academy and such. It is black and just blends into the environment. I cut it as close to tank size as possibe, then take a shop knife and really define the edges once you put the tank on it & fill with water. Stress fractures in tanks can be devastating and it happens!!!!

Nice tank!!!!


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

UPDATE 12-25-09

Merry Christmas Everyone,

I have finally gotten the tank in the right direction, and a lot of changes have been made. Here are some of the specs currently.

Tank: ADA Mini M
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil Ammazonia I
Light: 27w Desk Lamp
Equipment:
-Petco 50w Heater
-Fluval 205 Canister Filter (Rated up to 40 Gallons)
-DIY CO2 (Nano Diffuser is on its way)

Fauna-18 CRS S+ Tiger Tooth, V Type, 2 Hinos (Thanks greenisgood!)
Flora-HC, Java Moss, (Blyxa soon)

Comments Appreciated!


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

sick nasty


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking good. That rock arrangement is awesome! I could see some cool stems behind those!


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ermano-Thankyou

Outlawboss-Thanks, I am pretty happy with the hardscape currently. I have 2 pots of giant hairgrass ready to be planted. Will probably be doing that this weekend.

New pics to come soon.


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Small Update:

My new nano diffuser from aqmagic.com arrived, and is working fantastic using two 2L bottles for DIY co2. Will put up new pictures as soon as I can. Heres the diffuser.

Heres the diffuser

I am now looking into buying some lily pipes for my tank. I am running a Fluval 205 canister, and was planning on buying some clear 1/2'' tubing to replace the black ribbed tubing it comes with. As far as pipes go, I was looking for some nice pipes for as cheap as possible.

Here is what I was planning on buying for tubing. Can this fit in a Fluval 205?

Here is the tubing

Here were the lily pipes I was looking at getting. Do these seem ok?

Here are the lily pipes

Please let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Should be good man...get some pics!!


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

I like the rock placement a lot, Outlaw is right - some cool stems behind them will be awesome


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Anyone know if that hosing and lily pipe set will work with a fluval 205?


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Where did you find the yellow shrimp?


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

leemacnyc said:


> Where did you find the yellow shrimp?



My brother and I both found them on aquabid from separate breeders for genetic diversity. they are pretty cheap on aquabid, i think we paid around 50 total for about 30 shrimp


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

UPDATE:

My Cal Aqua nano lily pipes arrived today! So far I am extremely happy with my purchase. Heres a few bad quality pictures, sorry! Also, one of the rocks was removed because i was beginning to plant the giant hair grass. Will have better quality pics when the hairgrass is finished.


----------

